# Does anyone have an opinion on cameras?



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My friend and I are planning to open an online yarn and fiber store. We would like to have youtubes of how to do stitches, the patterns, etc. What would be the best camera for this? Best without costing an arm and a leg, I am open to previously owned. TIA


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

Are videos all you are looking to do, or are you also looking to take high quality (still) photographs?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I buy the Fujiflm A900 digitals off eBay. New six years ago they cost over $200. On eBay you can get them used for under $50. They are pocket sized. Use AA batteries which you can be found everywhere. I use rechargeables. The macro feature works well. Also works well without the flash in low light situations.

It's an easy camera to use. Almost anyone can use it right from the start without instructions.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a 35 mm camera that takes great pics. I also have a digital so I can download to my computer. I want a video camera that takes good or great videos. I think I can mic it separately.


----------

